# RX-7 passes up R34 GTR in Japan (video)



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Enjoy:thumbsup: 
(Some may recognize this scene)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-786184201541678853


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

If the R34 is THE car that I think it is the Rx7 would need a NOS-bottle of the size of the space shuttle to get away...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

LOL! NOS off the rev-limiter is a no no. :chairshot 

Is that all they got out of 2 days of filming that scene?

Cya O!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^right man speaking


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

have you not seen the film yet?
Ooops, did I just spoil it? 

Hollywood - what can I say.
I recognized the sound of the car (R34)
and immediately knew whose it was.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That orange car did alright for a car that needed a jump start on the on-ramp lol


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Its not acutally true about the police not bothering if you are mega fast..right? 

*planning a move to Japan* lol


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Andy106 said:


> Its not acutally true about the police not bothering if you are mega fast..right?
> 
> *planning a move to Japan* lol


No, it's not. Which is why Japan police have these:










and these:










and these:










and these:










and these:










and these:










and these:










LOL Sorry matey but better you know now than when you pass one doing 140


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Haha nice. Might go over there and join the police force instead ^^


----------



## Rezo (Mar 25, 2006)

Damn i didnt know that they had skylines and scoobys on the police force... and all those other cars too..

I went to see the film a couple of days ago it was pretty cool but the storie was sh!t, but i still dont know who's R34 that was - hyrev, do you wanna tell us?  

Thanks, 
David Resnik


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

i've never seen ANY of those police sports cars .. only ever seen a micra/march  and lots of Crowns (i think they're Crowns ?) .. problem i always find is the police cars look like taxi's (both black and white)

I remember being down by the docks watching some drifting .. a police Micra/March turns up and then along comes a group of bikers .. the bikers were just taking the mick, wheelie'ing along side the Micra as it drove along .. when it pulled up at the traffic lights one guy starts doing a rolling burnout around the car !! .. 

Gio is that your car in the film ?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

brooksie said:


> i've never seen ANY of those police sports cars .. only ever seen a micra/march  and lots of Crowns (i think they're Crowns ?) .. problem i always find is the police cars look like taxi's (both black and white)
> 
> I remember being down by the docks watching some drifting .. a police Micra/March turns up and then along comes a group of bikers .. the bikers were just taking the mick, wheelie'ing along side the Micra as it drove along .. when it pulled up at the traffic lights one guy starts doing a rolling burnout around the car !! ..
> 
> Gio is that your car in the film ?


Dude in Aichi ,they have Hayabusas with special preparation for driving high speed also in the rain . . . every year 1000police man join the biker squad in Aichi . . . few of them gona drive a bike, and only the best are going to drive the Hayabusas . . . . Susuki-san of Car Produce Act ,drove his 700HP R32 GTR during a small Taifun at 250kph on the Highway and got passed by a police-Hayabusa . . .lucky that one didn't care for him that time . . 

About the movie . .how they shoot that scene?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*What the!?*



Jim27 said:


> No, it's not. Which is why Japan police have these:


What on earth do they need THAT for? I presume thats for catching pedestrians as opposed to motor vehicles?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ lol


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

just curious though....anyone know if the "performance police cars" are tuned in any way? Or are they just standard tune, with the limiter in place which pretty much means 180km/h is as fast as their ECU will let them go...?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Demon Dave said:


> just curious though....anyone know if the "performance police cars" are tuned in any way? Or are they just standard tune, with the limiter in place which pretty much means 180km/h is as fast as their ECU will let them go...?


As far as I know the cars above are just show, but indeed even in standard , nice rides for the police. As you might know nearly every bigger police office wants (have ) to show their skills to the population and compete with other police districts . . . that's why they have clean GTRs as police cars . . . for real use they have (had) a 22B Impreza in Gunma, 160HP Starlet GTs in Tokyo and some Honda Todays Turbo that wheren't standard either. . . I have been told told that the Honda Today's had sports exhausts in late 1995. 
The police also had Fairladys in the 70. 

The bikes are more tuned for grip then for power. Rain, off road, up hills ex . . . . you need money to tune a GSXR for high speed rain adjustments, tires, brakes ex . . . .


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

so, to get back on the video, can anyone correctly identify the R34 in the video? I can. 

HINT, it is not mine


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

gio's, or bean's easy.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

It aint mine! 





I'm guessing it belongs to one of our Tokyo residents....


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

please tell me:bawling: 

and some spec's:bawling: 

please:bawling: 


grtz:bawling:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Look at the lights and you'll know

Goddam that film was crap though


----------



## gt_gaz (Jun 11, 2006)

that rx7's bodykit must way a tonne!! at that speed.. mmm...

however it doesnt actually look too bad.

f and furious films are so full of it... but i guess thats entertainment.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

i went to see the film tonight .. thought it was fantastic .. yeah its hollywood, yeah technically speaking its not correct but it was brilliant entertainment for 90 minutes or so .. 

Will someone just tell me who's car it is ? ... personally i reckon its Gio's ..


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

those headlight are the ones that are on the UK modells right?

who,s car is it


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

DCD said:


> Look at the lights and you'll know
> 
> Goddam that film was crap though



is it yours?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, it was Gio's car in that scene.
But, Google took off the video, i knew it was just a matter of time!!
So, I can email it someone if they can host it elsewhere for me.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> Well, it was Gio's car in that scene.


You sure ?
Sounded like a single to me


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

ahhha !!! ... so its yours Dave !!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

link doesnt work any more?


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

ChristianR said:


> link doesnt work any more?


looky here dude  



hyrev said:


> But, Google took off the video, i knew it was just a matter of time!!
> So, I can email it someone if they can host it elsewhere for me.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

on second thought, perhaps it was Dave's car.

Will the real slim shady please stand up, please stand up!! - lol

sorry about the confusion everyone. I just wanted to see how long
i could drag this one out.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

I'm sure I only heard one screamer pipe on the video! 

Cya O!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the link does not work, pls help!


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

matty32 said:


> the link does not work, pls help!


read dude


HYREV said:


> But, Google took off the video, i knew it was just a matter of time!!
> So, I can email it someone if they can host it elsewhere for me.


:wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tails said:


> read dude
> 
> 
> :wavey:


i didnt read the whole thread lol ,,,whoops


----------

